# Dritto e rovescio,rom minaccia Santanchè



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2019)

Qualche giorno dopo rispetto alla lite con cui una signora di etnia sinti ha insultato pesantemente Santanchè rea di voler fare un'interrogazione parlamentare sulla situazione della famiglia rom,non è cambiato nulla nel talk show di Del Debbio ed è giunto il secondo round in cui è stata persino minacciata in diretta.

“Tra poco vanno a scuola i miei figli (…) Tu non sai niente della mia vita, sorridi come una strega con i denti fuori. Ma ti vedi? Vedi che brutta che sei? Tu non sai niente della mia vita e dei miei figli. Lascia stare i miei figli, sennò ti faccio...“

la signora ha 11 figli ed una di 13 anni già incinta.




> https://postimages.org/


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno dopo rispetto alla lite con cui una signora di etnia sinti ha insultato pesantemente Santanchè rea di voler fare un'interrogazione parlamentare sulla situazione della famiglia rom,non è cambiato nulla nel talk show di Del Debbio ed è giunto il secondo round in cui è stata persino minacciata in diretta.
> 
> “Tra poco vanno a scuola i miei figli (…) Tu non sai niente della mia vita, sorridi come una strega con i denti fuori. Ma ti vedi? Vedi che brutta che sei? Tu non sai niente della mia vita e dei miei figli. Lascia stare i miei figli, sennò ti faccio...“
> 
> la signora ha 11 figli ed una di 13 anni già incinta.



Questa è tv spazzatura oltre il limite della decenza..ma si può? Mi vergogno per uno come del debbio ridotto a fare ste cose..

Comunque la signora che ha 11 figli è l'esempio di quanto dico sempre: una delle prime leggi per l'accesso agli immigrati deve essere che se sei immigrati puoi fare massimo 2 figli, dal 3° paghi sovrattasse e perdi ogni agevolazione..
è ora di finirla di vedere extracomunitari con 4-5-6 figli quando gli italiani al massimo ne fanno 3 se va bene (ovviamente perché noi vogliamo dare ai bambini un livello di vita minimo decente)


----------



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2019)

come al solito su rete4 utilizzano tutte le situazioni ai margini della società per fare audience.
belpietro,giordano,del debbio sono tutti uguali.

mi piacerebbe vedere se qualcuno di loro abbia mai staccato un assegno per aiutare qualcuno messo male o dopo la fine del collegamento già a pensare al degrado successivo su cui accendere la lucina.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (25 Ottobre 2019)

piu figli fai piu scali le classifiche per avere la casa aggratiss.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2019)

E meno male che Rete 4 doveva essere la rete "pacata"  . 

Comunque, ho sentito che Salvini gestisce tutta l'informazione Mediaset ed ha fatto licenziare anche Brachino. Quindi Rete 4 è diventata 100% leghista.


----------



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2019)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> piu figli fai piu scali le classifiche per avere la casa aggratiss.



in realtà pare che vivano in posti di fortuna,ma la cosa spaventosa è che non vadano a scuola forse (lei dice di sì,chi ha presentato il caso afferma il contrario).
se fosse cittadina italiana secondo la manovra dovrebbe avere 160 euro x 11 al mese con figli tutti minorenni.
in caso di qualche disabile 40% in più

poi si parlava della figlia incinta di un 36enne indagato per reati sessuali,ma lui nega tutto.
a questo punto si farà il test dna


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno dopo rispetto alla lite con cui una signora di etnia sinti ha insultato pesantemente Santanchè rea di voler fare un'interrogazione parlamentare sulla situazione della famiglia rom,non è cambiato nulla nel talk show di Del Debbio ed è giunto il secondo round in cui è stata persino minacciata in diretta.
> 
> “Tra poco vanno a scuola i miei figli (…) Tu non sai niente della mia vita, sorridi come una strega con i denti fuori. Ma ti vedi? Vedi che brutta che sei? Tu non sai niente della mia vita e dei miei figli. Lascia stare i miei figli, sennò ti faccio...“
> 
> la signora ha 11 figli ed una di 13 anni già incinta.



Dovrebbero toglierle tutti i figli, il resto è noia.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E meno male che Rete 4 doveva essere la rete "pacata"  .
> 
> Comunque, ho sentito che Salvini gestisce tutta l'informazione Mediaset ed ha fatto licenziare anche Brachino. Quindi Rete 4 è diventata 100% leghista.



ma l'anno scorso non avevano fatto chiudere i programmi di Del Debbio e Belpietro,proprio perchè pro-lega?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Ottobre 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ma l'anno scorso non avevano fatto chiudere i programmi di Del Debbio e Belpietro,proprio perchè pro-lega?


Sono cambiati i vertici ed è successo tutto dopo pochi mesi, poco dopo che il popolarissimo Gerardo Greco appena passato a Mediaset e promosso come direttore del TG4, floppò con il suo talk che faceva il 3%. Da lì, hanno capito che o si faceva la roba di sempre o si attaccavano al tram.


----------

